# Prices of tickets & dates for Olympics



## PippiPony (15 February 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympic_games/london_2012/9397378.stm

Prices seem a bit steep!  Sorry format is a bit wonky, but if you look at the pdf you will see!

Equestrian - Dressage
Date Session time Session description
Medal
session
Session
code
Price category
Ticket
AA A B C D E limit
2 Aug 11:0015:30 / Team Dressage: day 1 ED001  £95 £65 £40 £20  20
3 Aug 11:0015:30 / Team Dressage: day 2 ED002  £95 £65 £40 £20  20
7 Aug 10:0016:15 / Team Dressage: finals, victory ceremony ED003  £150 £95 £55 £35  6
9 Aug 12:3016:30 / Individual Dressage: grand prix freestyle,
victory ceremony ED004  £275 £175 £95 £65  6
Equestrian - Eventing
Date Session time Session description
Medal
session
Session
code
Price category
Ticket
AA A B C D E limit
28 July 10:0016:15 / Individual & Team Eventing: dressage, day 1 EV001  £95 £65 £40 £20  20
29 July 10:0016:15 / Individual & Team Eventing: dressage, day 2 EV002  £95 £65 £40 £20  20
30 July 12:3017:30 / Individual & Team Eventing: cross-country EV003  £55     20
31 July 10:3016:00 / Individual Eventing: jumping, victory ceremony
/ Team Eventing: jumping, victory ceremony EV004  £150 £95 £55 £35  6
Session EV003 on 30 July is standing only.
Equestrian - Jumping
Date Session time Session description
Medal
session
Session
code
Price category
Ticket
AA A B C D E limit
4 Aug 10:3014:15 / Individual Jumping: 1st qualifier
/ Team Jumping: qualifier for round 1 EJ001  £95 £65 £40 £20  20
5 Aug 11:0014:30 / Team Jumping: round 1 EJ002  £95 £65 £40 £20  20
6 Aug 14:0017:30 / Team Jumping: round 2, victory ceremony EJ003  £150 £95 £55 £35  6
8 Aug 12:0016:35 / Individual Jumping: final rounds, victory ceremony EJ004  £275 £175 £95 £65  6


----------



## HHO admin (15 February 2011)

You may find the H&H articles easier to use!

Timetable of equestrian events

Ticket prices and how to apply

Other events taking place around equestrian Word Doc download


----------



## Double_choc_lab (16 February 2011)

Don't think I'll be bothering at those prices.  If you wanted to stay for the 4 days of the eventing how much would that cost getting to London (trains say they'll not be doing any offers) and staying in a hotel.

I see top price for opening ceremony is £2012.


----------



## dozzie (16 February 2011)

I will apply. I would love to be there. Not much chance reallistically but hey! Worth a go!


----------



## Faithkat (17 February 2011)

Dear HHO Admin

In your poll about Olympic tickets why didn't you include an option for "I would love to go but cannot afford it" - I think that would get a lot of response  . . . . .


----------



## caramel (18 February 2011)

I'd love to be there and watch the freestyle dressage and showjumping. At those prices I'd rather stay home and watch on tv


----------



## Arnie's Auntie (20 February 2011)

Having looked at the schedule for the Olympic dressage, it has 2 days of team dressage and then a 3rd day called Team Final. Does anyone know what this involves? I haven't heard of a team final before. Is there a special or is the individual just the freestyle?


----------



## Arnie's Auntie (21 February 2011)

I realise I am replying to myself, but I got the answer from British Dressage and thought other might like to know the answer.

The team medals will be decided by the results of the first GP plus the results from the Special on day 3 - hence being called the Team Final. 

The Special will be a new, shorter test so that more people can go through. That will be unveiled at the end of this year, with events running it from Jan 2012. 

The individual final will be the Kur.


----------



## mtj (21 February 2011)

Whilst the prices are high, I do think that the games need to raise as much revenue as possible.

I don't see why tax payers who are not interested in certain sports should have to subsidise these tickets.

I will be applying for tickets, but resigned to probably a lot of tv watching.


----------



## spaniel (21 February 2011)

Fine if you are already living in London or surroundings.   However for anyone who has to rely on the train and then being able to FIND accomodation its far too pricey.  Not a hope for watching the complete 3DE without taking on a small mortgage so will be watching from the comfort of my own sofa.  At least this time we wont have to get up in the middle of the night to watch!


----------



## Amymay (21 February 2011)

Guess I won't be going then.

Blanket charges of £30 for every single event should have been applied - in order to give the opportunity to as many people as possible to attend.

I'm very disappointed in all honesty at the pricing of the tickets generally.


----------



## BBH (21 February 2011)

I really hope we don't see a repeat of the poor turnout for the Europeans at Windsor. Seeing a sea of empty seats on home soil in the arena and on TV was very disappointing. 

There was so much feedback about high prices you would hope someone somewhere would have had some imput as to what spectators will pay.

Have to say though I am going. Its a once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## chestnut cob (21 February 2011)

I honestly think that the only people who will be able to watch the Olympics will be those going on corporate tickets. 

I'd love to see the track cycling but the ticket prices are extortionate.  To watch the decent events, you're looking at £50 minimum price, for what is probably a rubbish seat.  Track-side tickets are more than £300 each!!


----------



## BBH (21 February 2011)

The trouble is overall the ticket price is probably the least of the costs of the trip if you factor in travel, parking, food, drink, accommodation if required etc etc.

For a family it will be hugely expensive. And there's no refunds so once you've committed you're going, you're going  or you lose your money.


----------



## chestnut cob (21 February 2011)

BBH said:



			The trouble is overall the ticket price is probably the least of the costs of the trip if you factor in travel, parking, food, drink, accommodation if required etc etc.

For a family it will be hugely expensive. And there's no refunds so once you've committed you're going, you're going  or you lose your money.
		
Click to expand...

I need to make sure I get this story right... I think my Dad read this in one of his cycling mags.  Someone worked out that, to take his family of 4 (him, wife, 2 boys) to see the track event and sit at the finish line, would cost him £3000!  That's before you factor in travel, accommodation...

I am not even bothering to apply for tickets.  I'd rather watch events of interest on the BBC Interactive channel, plus that way you're likely to get to see interviews with the riders (horsey and cyclists) through the day, which you won't see when you are there.  It is a shame that so many people feel they have been priced out.  I am torn between wanting it to be a success, and a small part of me who thinks if they do end up with lots of empty seats at events, then it serves them right for being so greedy with ticket prices.

If I am going to spend a fortune on travel and hotels then I'd prefer to go along to a stage or 3 of the Tour de France.  I've been trying to find out how much tickets to the World Track Cycling Championships are (currently on in Manchester) but can't find anything...just for a comparison.


----------



## Faithkat (21 February 2011)

Agree with you on all counts, chestnut cob.  Rip-off Britain strikes again.  I'm still furious that a permanent equestrian legacy cannot come from the Olympics.  It could have given Britain the opportunity to have a lasting world-class venue where we could host events such as the WEG in the future.  I think it's appalling that so much money can effectively be wasted on temporary arrangements.

Try this C C 
http://www.trackworldcup.co.uk/Spectator


----------



## Sleighfarer (23 February 2011)

BBH said:



			For a family it will be hugely expensive. And there's no refunds so once you've committed you're going, you're going  or you lose your money.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, there will be a site where you can resell them.


----------



## Dotilas (23 February 2011)

Also noticed the "Only visa will be accepted"...

"For the olympic games there's visa, for everything else, there's mastercard...!"


----------



## chloenruby (23 February 2011)

does any1 know any of the horse or riders doing the show jumping


----------



## 1stclassalan (24 February 2011)

mtj said:



			Whilst the prices are high, I do think that the games need to raise as much revenue as possible.

I don't see why tax payers who are not interested in certain sports should have to subsidise these tickets.

I will be applying for tickets, but resigned to probably a lot of tv watching.
		
Click to expand...

If the government think that it's fair and reasonable to throw several billions of pounds at the Games - why not go the whole hog and make them free to whoever wants to turn up?

Roman arena games were free - provided at public expense or by private sponsors - prompting on cynic to say that the public would support anything so long as they were given bread and circuses.


----------



## Anne_GTI (27 February 2011)

Somebody got a sparebed ore a little dry place where I can put my sleepingbag? 

These prices combined with travel and hotel make me stay at home as well...


----------



## dozzie (27 February 2011)

I have applied but cant activate it as my "puter says there is a virus in the email!



Anne GTI if we can get tickets you can stay at mine! Bring a tent! 

But not looking likely!


----------



## Anne_GTI (28 February 2011)

I'd might take you up on that offer. 
Which event were you buy tickets for? 
Showjumping?


----------

